# Gloves



## SixString (Mar 2, 2018)

What type of gloves do you prefer? Leather? cotton? Rubber? A material blend?

Do you go with a higher quality that holds up, or do you like to load up on lower priced pairs that get tossed out more frequently?

Do you have different gloves for different purposes?

I can't remember the last date that I didn't put on gloves to do something outside.

However, currently I have at least 8 pairs of various original quality that all have dirt inside, and that's even with me regularly blasting them directly, inside and out, with a nozzle spray set to full blast.

It only took one time for the wife to ban me from running them all themselves in the laundry. It's always fun to clean a caked on layer of dirt off the inside of a machine that only exists so that it is the thing cleaning (yes, talking about the washing machine, not the wife).

So, what do you use and what's your method of caring for them (even if that method is throwing them away)?

And if you never wear gloves, you are a far superior man than me, but please post photos of how large of calluses you have built up.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

SixString said:


> It's always fun to clean a caked on layer of dirt off the inside of a machine that only exists so that it is the thing cleaning (yes, talking about the washing machine, not the wife).


lol.

Good thread - I'd be curious what people recommend.


----------



## kg70041 (Aug 22, 2019)

First post in any discussion here, but felt compelled.

I've got two different sets of gloves. One for mowing and general yardwork (mostly for knuckle/hand protection) and another for heavier duty work (mulch/planting).

Mechanix M-Pact for the general stuff. Added bonus that I use them for vehicle work and they do an excellent job of keeping my knuckles protected. Decent enough dexterity too. For the heavy duty work I've got a pair of Wells Lamont Deerskins. They are caked with mud/sand and don't really look anything like they used to, other than having 5 fingers on each.

I had done a lot of offroad fab work in the past and busted up my knuckles BADLY a few times. Got a pair of Mechanix gloves and never looked back.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

For any type of dirty or chemical work I always wear 9 mil nitrile and for blister or cut causing type work add a pair of big box cheap leather gloves on top of that. The nitrile under the leather prevents the leather from getting all sweated up and nasty. Haven't had a bad blister or cut since I started doing things that way. My fingernails and the creases in my fingers stay relatively clean so I can clean up after work and be "presentable." Works for me.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't wear gloves when I mow, but I do all of the maintenance on my vehicles, mower, blower, and anything else I own.

The gloves I tend to use the most are Microflex Safegrip SG-375. They are seriously the best latex gloves ever. They never rip/tear when working on brakes or any other heavy duty work where you hands can covered in oil/grease or cut up by something sharp. I think they're about 16mm thick but still provide excellent feedback when working. If I need to thread in a bolt blindly, I can do it easily with these gloves. I use them much more often than the cloth mechanics gloves I have because they keep my hands dry, while still protecting from impact.

When mixing up chemicals to spray on the yard, I wear powder free nitrile exam gloves.


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

I use the Hardy Mechanics work gloves from Harbor freight. I buy them when they go on sale for 3.99. I load up on a few and cycle through them to always have a "clean" pair for non garden/lawn work. 
They fit my hand well, they are fairly durable, and have good dexterity. For 3.99 I'm not worried when I lose a pair or damage them. I also like having gloves in multiple locations. I keep pairs in the garage, the shed, and my truck.

I also use their 9mil black Nitrile gloves for spraying or greasy jobs. They work well and are very durable.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I always like the nice leather looking ones at Lowe's but know I'll ruin them so I pass. I buy the ones that have rubber on the palm and cloth on the dorsum of the hand.



Last time I bought them it was a pack missing a pair so I got 7 pair for $5.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I like using leather gloves while using most of my hand tools like a shovel or rake. I have disposable nitrile gloves for spraying and woodworking. I get the blue 5mil and black 9mil from Harbor Freight. I also like the Kimberly Clark nitrile/cloth gloves like this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OU0IUQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1. They're a durable glove that's great for gardening or mechanic work, fits in between disposable nitrile gloves and leather gloves.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I use the stihl gloves. They have velcro on the back and I think fake leather palms. I have 3 pair, one in my truck, one attached to my reel mower and one attached to my edger.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I use this for chems and fixing the car. For mowing and other yard work, I use this.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I use this for chems and fixing the car. For mowing and other yard work, I use this.


those thicksters are really good gloves!


----------



## Sander00 (3 mo ago)

I was impressed by the durability and strength of this rubberized glove from Showa. It is built to do well not only when used by an arborist but also for other purposes as well. It’s ergonomically designed, which allows this arborist glove to be used in other jobs.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Leather, syn fabric, rubberized fabric, two pairs of each and box of midnight nitrile. Same that i use at work in the lab. I do mow with the fabric gloves from Menards as they are soft and are highest use. They all need a wash. Also have some high temp gloves and forearm length rubber gloves because you never know, and when using the smoker.


----------



## HPC (Oct 13, 2021)

Midwest Gloves Max Grip 3

They work fine for everything without thorns.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

I use nitrile gloves for mowing and general garden work as well as washing the car. Cheap disposable ones but thick enough not to tear. Tattoo artists use them, find some they use. Then I have leather gloves for tasks that might lead to cuts, like cutting hedges, picking up stuff in borders or planting. Having had a reaction a few years ago that swelled my eyes for a few hours, I always wear gloves and safety sunglasses, not going to take the risk now. Both from Amazon UK, probably get something similar in the USA.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

these are cheap and everywhere. at $4, they don't last forever, but who cares.
I only like them because they fit better than leather gloves.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

For general yard work, I prefer fingerless gloves such as these


https://www.menards.com/main/grocery-home/clothing-accessories/gloves/work-gloves/rw-rugged-wear-reg-mens-impact-fingerless-gloves/mdrw-fl-05-009/p-60896054091-c-7086.htm?tid=-4523379789047797179&ipos=1



Bike gloves work too.


----------



## anubhavkishan (1 mo ago)

SixString said:


> What type of gloves do you prefer? Leather? cotton? Rubber? A material blend?
> 
> Do you go with a higher quality that holds up, or do you like to load up on lower priced pairs that get tossed out more frequently?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Type of safety glove that you should buy depends on the work you perform .say for eg. Leather glvoes shall be used where you need a heat resistant glove. Cotton gloves are general purpose gloves and rubber gloves are used for chemical cleaning as well as for insulation purpose for electrical works . It requires careful consideration for selection of glove. I use a pair of cut resistant gloves which I brought from safetyproductfinder.com. It was over 3 months now I have been using them. It is high quality one, which is very much comfortable to work too. You can check this link for the varieties of safety gloves they provide.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

use nitrile for chemicals, and oils, not latex. latex will degrade, it should really only be used with very certain chemicals, like acetone, which is actually better than nitrile.

also, thicker isnt always necessarily better, the tensile strength is what you are after for sharp nicks. Some newer lightweight nitrile gloves offer superior tensile strength.


----------

